# earthquake



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

anyone feel the 6.9 tonight, no damage in Nayarit......


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> anyone feel the 6.9 tonight, no damage in Nayarit......


Here's some coverage

http://m.cnnmexico.com/nacional/201...erte-intensidad-ocurre-en-la-ciudad-de-mexico

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> anyone feel the 6.9 tonight, no damage in Nayarit......


It was felt over most parts of Mexico City. I felt my little apartment building shake, and I realized that this time it wasn't a large truck rumbling down my little street. I decided not to panic, just turned off the stove, grabbed my keys and walked carefully down 3 flights of stairs to the street. When I got there, I was a bit shaky and disoriented. A couple of my neighbors were down there already. After a little wait and a chat, we returned to our respective apartments. We were lucky in my neighborhood because we didn't lose power or cell phone communication.


----------



## scubakevin (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep, here we felt it very strong, wife and I were here in the computer actually when it happened and she felt if first and then I heard some of my bottles and glasses shaking. I told her to leave immediately for the street while I got keys, my press credential and film and camera equipment. 

In 17 years I have experienced at least 8 to 10 shakes but this by far the worst considering the zone, last time was the largest about 6 years ago? when I was in a hotel near the WTC and I was shaken from my bed at 3AM and we lost power and phones in that area but no damage.

This time there was some minor power outages in the south of the city as well as telephone service but cellular service was not interrupted and there were no injuries here thank god. 2 deaths are on the books in Guerrero (we hope all our members of the forum from Guerrero are fine) here in Mexico City in Zona Roma Sur the only reported damage was an apartment building doing some construction that had to be evacuated and closed until it could be evaluated by civil engineers, apparently the wall was collapsing facing the street and more than 20 calls were received reporting it.

Salud too all....


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just a little advise from someone bone and raised in San Francisco: more people are killed or injured from falling debris from buildings when they run outside. stay inside and get under a table or stand under a door jamb...


----------



## scubakevin (Jun 22, 2011)

There is a park 2 minutes from the house where there are no high rises or tall buildings and personally I think if you get out immediately it is the safest place to be. Nothing except medium trees, plants etc.

Any thoughts on that San Francisco I am curious.

My other theory was the roof top would be safest as you ride to the ground on top of everything but wife mentioned that maybe one of the taller buildings nearby although not against ours might send debris falling or flying.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

think about stepping out the ground floor of a building only to be struct by shards of broken glass or bricks...it is estimated there would be 11 feet thick of broken glass alone in downtown SF...2 minuets is a long time when you are dodging debris and other folks in a panic situation....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

scubakevin said:


> There is a park 2 minutes from the house where there are no high rises or tall buildings and personally I think if you get out immediately it is the safest place to be. Nothing except medium trees, plants etc.
> 
> Any thoughts on that San Francisco I am curious.
> 
> My other theory was the roof top would be safest as you ride to the ground on top of everything but wife mentioned that maybe one of the taller buildings nearby although not against ours might send debris falling or flying.


The problem with those suggestions is that earthquakes don't last long enough to go that far. An earthquake like this morning's Guerrero earthquake might shake for 15 or 30 seconds. Really major earthquakes can produce shaking that lasts for 2 or 3 minutes. It will be over long before you get anywhere else. As someone commented above, the biggest danger is something falling on you. In particular, stuff tends to fall off the sides of buildings. So it is dangerous to try to go outside. You can be hit by falling glass as you go out the door. Inside the most dangerous things are large, tall, heavy furniture like bookcases, or display cabinets. They really should be anchored to the wall, but it is too late for that when the earthquake occurs. The best thing to do is get under a sturdy table.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I was visiting Acapulco and was staying on the eleventh floor of a condo building. It seemed like the building shook side to side over a foot. It was also very loud as at first I thought it was an airplane or violent wind. It was a very different experience than the quake last year off the coast of Manzanillo.


----------

